# Best way to learn Bobcad?



## Cadillac STS (Dec 30, 2014)

I bought Bobcad Version 27.  Didn't get the training videos with it.  I can buy those but wanted to get the software and see what there was to learn with first before paying more for training.  

Does anyone have any suggestions for where to look for training?  Sites with videos, etc..  What success have others had with learning this.


----------



## 09kevin (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't use Bobcad but it looks like there are a few videos on youtube that might help you. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bobcad27

Kevin


----------



## Cadillac STS (Dec 31, 2014)

I have had good luck going directly to bobcadafterdark.com directly for videos.  I was searching youtube alone but ran into videos that were not in the order they were supposed to go and didn't make sense that way.  

Plus I got contacted by Al from Bobcad offering encouragement in learning the program and that was helpful.


----------



## lim1wph (Jan 3, 2015)

I played around for quite awhile until I bought the training video series. I should have bought them at the beginning I would be a lot farther ahead. The After Dark videos are really good but are not a substitute for the training videos.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Jan 3, 2015)

I have used version 23 and version 25 (both for mill) but only for very basic pockets, drilling, profiles, etc. on a router.  BobCAD has been trying to get me to upgrade to version 27, but I really have no need for as little as I use it (This is owned by the company I work for). One thing then kept telling me was how much different and easier 27 is than the older versions. I used their videos. You will be getting lots of calls from them - and the more you hold out, the lower the price will be - let them know you are interested in the training videos and see if you can get them to either give it to you or let you  have them cheap. You may find videos for the older version on ebay for a decent price which will get you started.


----------

